# Got 14.7 Update



## MikeTerryP

Got the 14.7 update last night - yawn. Nothing new so far, perhaps a little quicker when paging up and down menus for a second time, as if more is stored in memory. At this rate, expect fully HD menus that are quick sometime around the twelfth of never.


----------



## andyf

Got it here too.


----------



## innocentfreak

The big thing 14.7 is supposed to add is support for the ipad app.


----------



## MikeTerryP

Just curious, where did you get that info?


----------



## innocentfreak

When TiVo announced the iPad app, they said it wasn't out yet because it would require an update to the Premiere to work.

Also many of the features they showed on the ipad currently weren't possible over the local network. Some remote features are, but not all of them.

Zatz not Funny



> In talking to TiVo, Premiere DVR hardware will see a software update to support the new app. And, given what it does, they've obviously added a slew of new hooks accessible via WiFi. Although it's yet to be seen if third party developers will be able to tap into them. Additionally, TiVo has nothing to say at this time regarding other mobile devices or platforms. Although anything destined for a smaller screen iPhone or Android handset would surely require a reworked UI given how much they've packed in.


----------



## HockeyFan

Awesome! Hopefully no more spinning circles when navigating the my playing list.
1080p and 7.1 for Netflix would be a great end to the year also.


----------



## kturcotte

All this time, and that's ALL they've done is add support for an iPad app? There's GOT to be more than that!


----------



## orangeboy

kturcotte said:


> All this time, and that's ALL they've done is add support for an iPad app? There's GOT to be more than that!


Who knows? TiVo doesn't publish a (public) change log.


----------



## plazman30

Is there a way to force the update down on the TiVo? I was going to update it just down, but I tested my network connection and it didn't do anything special.


----------



## moyekj

Hopefully it has bug fixes including a fix for Stops Responding to Remote Commands.
It also must have some new http or telnet commands embedded in support of the iPad remote control which will be interesting for someone to discover. (And hopefully doesn't require use of HDUI to work).


----------



## orangeboy

plazman30 said:


> Is there a way to force the update down on the TiVo? I was going to update it just down, but I tested my network connection and it didn't do anything special.


If history repeats itself, the new software will be distributed to a small number of Premieres for some duration of time. TiVo will monitor the number of calls relating to this new release, and if there seems to be no major issues, the software will be mass released. If you're one of the small number, use the "Connect to the TiVo Service now" option. When completed, if there's a "Pending Restart" message in the "Last status" display, you've got the new software, and a restart will install it. Good luck!


----------



## plazman30

orangeboy said:


> If history repeats itself, the new software will be distributed to a small number of Premieres for some duration of time. TiVo will monitor the number of calls relating to this new release, and if there seems to be no major issues, the software will be mass released. If you're one of the small number, use the "Connect to the TiVo Service now" option. When completed, if there's a "Pending Restart" message in the "Last status" display, you've got the new software, and a restart will install it. Good luck!


I guess I am not one of the small number of users....

Sigh...


----------



## plazman30

I'm chatting with a TiVo support rep and she claims that the issue with watched shows in the My Shows list not showing up in blue is fixed in the 14.7 release. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## orangeboy

plazman30 said:


> I guess I am not one of the small number of users....
> 
> Sigh...


Well, look at it this way: 14.7 may indeed cause a major issue with you're box! You may have just dodged a bullet!


----------



## plazman30

The rep claims these are the fixed for 14.7:

"Better search features, fixes to My Shows, stability fixes for freezing, improvied multi room viewing."


----------



## MikeTerryP

Been running for a few hours now. I can report that all of the existing HD menus feel much snappier - haven't seen any spinning circles yet. I don't see any new search features. I don't know what is meant by shows not being in blue. Additionally, no freezes yet! Yeah!


----------



## mcorelis

Got my update last night. Tried the HD menus and saw nothing new. Went back to SD and had a remote freeze within 3 hours.

So much for an early Christmas present.


----------



## plazman30

Show names in the My Shows list are in white. After you are done watching a show, the name in the My Shows list is supposed to change to Blue to let you know you already watched it.


----------



## MikeTerryP

OK. I guess I never noticed that, I just delete after watching. I'll look for that.


----------



## innocentfreak

MikeTerryP said:


> Been running for a few hours now. I can report that all of the existing HD menus feel much snappier - haven't seen any spinning circles yet. I don't see any new search features. I don't know what is meant by shows not being in blue. Additionally, no freezes yet! Yeah!


I wonder if the search improvements addresses some of the missing Netflix shows. Search for the Office in HD and see if any of 1-6 shows as available from Netflix. They are, but TiVo search doesn't find them.


----------



## moyekj

mcorelis said:


> Got my update last night. Tried the HD menus and saw nothing new. Went back to SD and had a remote freeze within 3 hours.
> 
> So much for an early Christmas present.


 So much for hoping for fixes. :down:


----------



## innocentfreak

mcorelis said:


> Got my update last night. Tried the HD menus and saw nothing new. Went back to SD and had a remote freeze within 3 hours.
> 
> So much for an early Christmas present.


Now from early on I have always read after switching the UI, you should do a reboot. This tends to help with issues from switching.


----------



## crxssi

innocentfreak said:


> The big thing 14.7 is supposed to add is support for the ipad app.


Yawn indeed. It isn't even an Android app.


----------



## crxssi

innocentfreak said:


> Now from early on I have always read after switching the UI, you should do a reboot. This tends to help with issues from switching.


I have never rebooted after switching (who has 10 minutes to stare at nothingness!). But I have also never had my TiVo freeze, lockup, or reboot on it's own, either (and do leave it in SDUI 99% of the time).


----------



## innocentfreak

crxssi said:


> Yawn indeed. It isn't even an Android app.


I didn't know there were that many more Android tablets out there than iPads.

The reason they did the iPad first was because the amount of information they could fit on the screen. From the pictures they were pretty much able to just port the UI over. This is the reason for the iPad first. They have plans to work on apps for other platforms, but anything smaller than an iPad would need more of a redesign since you couldn't use the current app.

Also the iPad gives them a good testbed to also see what features are the most popular. This way when they port it to the other platforms they can figure out what they need and don't need.



crxssi said:


> I have never rebooted after switching (who has 10 minutes to stare at nothingness!). But I have also never had my TiVo freeze, lockup, or reboot on it's own, either (and do leave it in SDUI 99% of the time).


I haven't either and I use one in the HD UI and one in the SD UI. It was just something I remember reading possibly in the FAQ.


----------



## crxssi

innocentfreak said:


> I didn't know there were that many more Android tablets out there than iPads. The reason they did the iPad first was because the amount of information they could fit on the screen. From the pictures they were pretty much able to just port the UI over. This is the reason for the iPad first. They have plans to work on apps for other platforms, but anything smaller than an iPad would need more of a redesign since you couldn't use the current app.


Ggive it a year and there will be tremendously more Android tablets than ipads; so it is good they plan to branch out. But I know what you mean, trying to squish the stuff on a smaller screen would be difficult. Of course, the Evo and DroidX are not exactly tiny, though (as far as phones go). And there are orders of magnitude more Android phone devices than ipads. I will wait, patiently 

Still, I would rather see their efforts (development money and time) focused on fixing the Premiere rather than tinkering with "pad" apps. Maybe more HD menus? Faster menus? More user control? Backup options? A Netflix app not from the 1990's? Stability improvements? You get the idea.


----------



## innocentfreak

crxssi said:


> Ggive it a year and there will be tremendously more Android tablets than ipads; so it is good they plan to branch out. But I know what you mean, trying to squish the stuff on a smaller screen would be difficult. Of course, the Evo and DroidX are not exactly tiny, though (as far as phones go). And there are orders of magnitude more Android phone devices than ipads. I will wait, patiently
> 
> Still, I would rather see their efforts (development money and time) focused on fixing the Premiere rather than tinkering with "pad" apps. Maybe more HD menus? Faster menus? More user control? Backup options? A Netflix app not from the 1990's? Stability improvements? You get the idea.


I know what you mean. From a business view, I still would prefer to roll it out to a smaller sample size especially on a platform where other DVRs are releasing apps. TiVodesign even asked for feedback about what is the next platform people would like to see a similar app.

I guess my viewpoint is there doesn't have to be necessarily development time and money taken away from other projects. Look at some of the tools we have from things posters have made in their spare time. Look at KMTTG, Streambaby, PyTiVo, and TiVoToDo. Now imagine if those posters also had access to all the TiVo tools and beta software so knew what other features they could incorporate.

Some of this functionality could very well have come from new features coming down the road. We already knew there were some controls available over IP since there were a few basic remote control apps out there. Of course we still don't know all the iPad app can do and only know what they have shown.

I think I would be pretty surprised if the iPad app can do something and we don't eventually see it on the TiVo to TiVo controls assuming it is done over the local network. I wouldn't expect to see some of the remote playback controls. The example and feature I like to use is remote deletion. If the iPad app is able to delete a show remotely, I would be shocked if this didn't eventually show up when that portion of the UI gets redesigned.


----------



## innocentfreak

Did anyone check to see if the versions updated under system info? I didn't know if the Flash Player version or HD Menu software version updated.


----------



## jstutman

How did the post to the Ipad? It does not support Flash, and especially does not support HD resolution. HTML5 I guess?

Which is the next questions, if these programmers can manage to launch an HTML5 application with no bugs/issues. How they heck can they not fix bugs presented in an open source platform called LINUX.


----------



## andyf

innocentfreak said:


> Did anyone check to see if the versions updated under system info? I didn't know if the Flash Player version or HD Menu software version updated.


FPV: 14-7 mr/2010.11.30-1605
HDMV: 1-7/2010.12.03-1712


----------



## innocentfreak

Looks like there were definitely some background updates then since currently 14.6 is 
Flash Player Version: 14-6mr/2010.08.27-1201
HD menu software version: 1-6/2010.09.16.1013


----------



## Atomic Buffalo

innocentfreak said:


> I wonder if the search improvements addresses some of the missing Netflix shows. Search for the Office in HD and see if any of 1-6 shows as available from Netflix. They are, but TiVo search doesn't find them.


I got 14.7 yesterday. I searched for HD, Office, selected Sea 1 Ep 6 "Hot Girl" (at random I assure you) and started watching it via Netflix.

I didn't particularly notice anything different with 14.7, but I don't pay much attention to how the UI performs -- I just watch programs.


----------



## innocentfreak

Atomic Buffalo said:


> I got 14.7 yesterday. I searched for HD, Office, selected Sea 1 Ep 6 "Hot Girl" (at random I assure you) and started watching it via Netflix.
> 
> I didn't particularly notice anything different with 14.7, but I don't pay much attention to how the UI performs -- I just watch programs.


Season 1 has always shown up. It is season 2-6 that don't show up even though they are available.


----------



## tomhorsley

innocentfreak said:


> The reason they did the iPad first was because the amount of information they could fit on the screen. From the pictures they were pretty much able to just port the UI over. This is the reason for the iPad first. They have plans to work on apps for other platforms, but anything smaller than an iPad would need more of a redesign since you couldn't use the current app.


I can't help but note that if the UI was actually done in html as a web page, then nothing would stand in the way of any web browser having fiull control over the tivo, but they write the whole UI in flash, then port the whole interface to a device that doesn't support flash? Yea, that makes loads of sense .


----------



## orangeboy

tomhorsley said:


> I can't help but note that if the UI was actually done in html as a web page, then nothing would stand in the way of any web browser having fiull control over the tivo, but they write the whole UI in flash, then port the whole interface to a device that doesn't support flash? Yea, that makes loads of sense .


I'm not seeing a connection with the DVR's UI and apps. IIRC, the original TiVo HME SDK was geared for Java, despite the DVR's UI being written in some flavor of C. pyTivo is written in python, and has no problems interacting with TiVos. kmttg is written in Java, and the same holds true with that app, too.


----------



## teewow

crxssi said:


> who has 10 minutes to stare at nothingness!


Buddha did just that for several days ... and attained salvation. Perhaps you can achieve something similar ... at a micro level.


----------



## teewow

Does HD menus use still require TURNING OFF Parental Control ?

Also, does watching Custom RSS feeds require TURNING OFF Parental Control ?

Two of the weirdest things the TIVO 14.6 does.


----------



## plazman30

Ok, has anyone checked to see if watched show in the My Shows list are in blue instead of white?


----------



## windracer

plazman30 said:


> Ok, has anyone checked to see if watched show in the My Shows list are in blue instead of white?


I've never heard/seen of this feature on my Premiere. Are you saying the white text in My Shows turns blue when you watch a recording? I have the normal blue dots but have never seen blue text.


----------



## DeWitt

tomhorsley said:


> I can't help but note that if the UI was actually done in html as a web page, then nothing would stand in the way of any web browser having fiull control over the tivo, but they write the whole UI in flash, then port the whole interface to a device that doesn't support flash? Yea, that makes loads of sense .


My guess is that Tivo is doing the work that applies to their core competency, which is Tivo software and API's. (All this is assumption based on experience, I have no inside knowledge of Tivos development methodologies) based on that I would expect Tivo to design the look/feel/functionality of the interface they want along with the Tivo IP based API to support the functionality. As others have pointed out, when using an IP based API, there is no restriction to what technologies live on either side of the link.

I would expect them to then farm out the development of the iPad app to an entity that specializes in iPad apps. Why develop all of the skill-sets to actually build the iPad app when you will just have to turn around and do an Android version.

If I was managing the team I would have the Tivo developers only working on the Tivo code and API and farm the actual app implementation out for each platform.


----------



## snagitseven

I spoke to my TiVo sales rep today and he noted the new software is to support the iPad app, Hulu, processor "enhancements" (possibly using an additional core?) and the ever popular "bug fixes/improvements".


----------



## Philmatic

andyf said:


> FPV: 14-7 mr/2010.11.30-1605
> HDMV: 1-7/2010.12.03-1712





innocentfreak said:


> Flash Player Version: 14-6mr/2010.08.27-1201
> HD menu software version: 1-6/2010.09.16.1013


So we're seeing around 3 months of development work, but other than "seems a little faster in some parts", no one sees anything different? I suspect this includes the Hulu bits and their waiting for to flip the switch on their end. If not, I don't really see them release a new build before the end of the year.


----------



## innocentfreak

Philmatic said:


> So we're seeing around 3 months of development work, but other than "seems a little faster in some parts", no one sees anything different? I suspect this includes the Hulu bits and their waiting for to flip the switch on their end. If not, I don't really see them release a new build before the end of the year.


You are probably right. At the same time we have no idea if the dates represent anything other than the release date.


----------



## plazman30

windracer said:


> I've never heard/seen of this feature on my Premiere. Are you saying the white text in My Shows turns blue when you watch a recording? I have the normal blue dots but have never seen blue text.


From the Tivo Premiere manual:

"When youve watched a show in its entirety, the shows title in My Shows turns from white to blue."

I'm trying to confirm that 14.7 makes this finally work...


----------



## plazman30

Philmatic said:


> So we're seeing around 3 months of development work, but other than "seems a little faster in some parts", no one sees anything different? I suspect this includes the Hulu bits and their waiting for to flip the switch on their end. If not, I don't really see them release a new build before the end of the year.


You know this is a new build before the end of the year.


----------



## socrplyr

plazman30 said:


> You know this is a new build before the end of the year.


I think that what was meant was that if this doesn't have the parts needed for Hulu, then there probably won't be another update which includes them before the new year. In other words, it better include then.


----------



## plazman30

So, nobody can check to see if the My Shows showing watched shows in blue text is fixed? Anyone? I've only asked 3 times now.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

plazman30 said:


> So, nobody can check to see if the My Shows showing watched shows in blue text is fixed? Anyone? I've only asked 3 times now.


is it really that big of a deal? if that's the only issue you have with the premiere i think you're doing pretty good...


----------



## MediaLivingRoom

How about folders for family members? Like all the show for the wife, etc...


----------



## sharp1

teewow said:


> Does HD menus use still require TURNING OFF Parental Control ?
> 
> Also, does watching Custom RSS feeds require TURNING OFF Parental Control ?
> 
> Two of the weirdest things the TIVO 14.6 does.


Yeah, this was a bitter pill for me to swallow as well. Since my TiVos are on a MOCA wired network, the HD menu works very well for me, but I can't use it on our main TV because of the lack of parental controls.


----------



## deandashl

Just out of curiosity, what do you folks USE parental controls for?

Language? Nudity? Violence? 

Is it a reaction to child behavior?


----------



## andyf

plazman30 said:


> So, nobody can check to see if the My Shows showing watched shows in blue text is fixed? Anyone? I've only asked 3 times now.


I can definately say that a watched show still shows in white in My Shows. However I'd be interested to see where you found information that says it's supposed to be in blue.


----------



## reebok

he mentioned earlier that it's in the manual. page 3 in the online version.


----------



## innocentfreak

I believe he said it is in the instruction manual. Of course sometimes things make it into manuals that never get released.


----------



## teewow

deandashl said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you folks USE parental controls for?
> 
> Language? Nudity? Violence?


Hmm ... interesting question. Do you leave your issues of Playboy magazine on the coffee table ?

A significant number of network and cable channels have inappropriate content. I don't want my kids to be desensitized. FYI ... none in my family find network TV interesting... because its crass and junk and aimed at the prurient masses. Parental Control is a must for any responsible parent.



deandashl said:


> Is it a reaction to child behavior?


Enabling Parental Control is a reaction to the liberal media incessantly trying to push the agenda.


----------



## donnoh

You know it's a good thing when 12,000 people aren't commenting on the next version and how bad Tivo sucks.


----------



## plazman30

Am_I_Evil said:


> is it really that big of a deal? if that's the only issue you have with the premiere i think you're doing pretty good...


I have 2 kids, 7 and 9. They don't delete ANYTHING. If I see their show in blue, I know they watched it and I can safely whack it to get some space back.

I really need to stick a 2 TB HD in the thing....


----------



## plazman30

andyf said:


> I can definately say that a watched show still shows in white in My Shows. However I'd be interested to see where you found information that says it's supposed to be in blue.


I sent TiVo an email and opened a ticket. We'll see if they choose to fix the feature, of if a new version of the manual comes out.


----------



## deandashl

teewow said:


> Hmm ... interesting question. Do you leave your issues of Playboy magazine on the coffee table ?
> 
> A significant number of network and cable channels have inappropriate content. I don't want my kids to be desensitized. FYI ... none in my family find network TV interesting... because its crass and junk and aimed at the prurient masses. Parental Control is a must for any responsible parent.
> 
> Enabling Parental Control is a reaction to the liberal media incessantly trying to push the agenda.


Who would have Playboy on a coffee table? Rather tacky. Plus, Playboy BARELY qualifies and nobody buys mags, except old, icky men.

But back to TV. What's inappropriate? Nudity? Violence? Language?

Like what channels? Have you had trouble with behavior?

I'm just curious. I mean where does someone draw the line?

I'd like to do the whole, "My parents never..." routine. But the last number of years I've noticed how POORLY under-developed young boys are in areas of self-control, public awareness/appropriate, etc. and such to control their own behavior. Little ability to self-sensor or "vent"? Filter themselves.


----------



## dugbug

deandashl said:


> What's inappropriate? Nudity? Violence? Language?
> 
> Like what channels? Have you had trouble with behavior?
> 
> I'm just curious. I mean where does someone draw the line?
> 
> I'd like to do the whole, "My parents never..." routine. But the last number of years I've noticed how POORLY under-developed young boys are in areas of self-control, public awareness/appropriate, etc. and such to control their own behavior. Little ability to self-sensor or "vent"? Filter themselves.


Are you daft?

I love and record South Park and several cartoons on Adult Swim. These are hardly appropriate for a 5 year old, so I enable parental controls. And yes, 5 year olds can easily use the tivo browse-and-play interfaces (and netflix for that matter).

Whats inappropriate for a 5 year old? Thats my business. The TiVO adds value by allowing me to get the content I want as an adult and lock it from public access.

Unfortunately the Premier HD menus have to be disabled to retain this feature.


----------



## plazman30

deandashl said:


> But back to TV. What's inappropriate? Nudity? Violence? Language?


I find it odd that Americans (of which I am one) have HUGE issues with children seeing nudity, but have no issues with large scale violence.

I could care less if my kid sees a naked breast on TV. I would really prefer they NOT see police dramas where people get murdered.


----------



## gamo62

plazman30 said:


> I find it odd that Americans (of which I am one) have HUGE issues with children seeing nudity, but have no issues with large scale violence.
> 
> I could care less if my kid sees a naked breast on TV. I would really prefer they NOT see police dramas where people get murdered.


Especially by bare breasted women!


----------



## lessd

This Thread should not be about how to bring up you kids, at one time Kid Zone did not exist, TiVo put it in and if some families find it convent to use why argue about it, as there is no single answer that fits all. The point is that with the HDUI TiVo took it away Kid Zone without telling people in advance.


----------



## curiousgeorge

donnoh said:


> You know it's a good thing when 12,000 people aren't commenting on the next version and how bad Tivo sucks.


At this point it's fatigue, resignation, and depression over the reality that fixing this mess is not a priority for them. TiVo Premiere still sucks almost as bad as it did 7 months ago - there's been very little progress, and there's plenty of people bummed about it, but all the complaining has had ZERO positive effect, so why bother?


----------



## kturcotte

curiousgeorge said:


> At this point it's fatigue, resignation, and depression over the reality that fixing this mess is not a priority for them. TiVo Premiere still sucks almost as bad as it did 7 months ago - there's been very little progress, and there's plenty of people bummed about it, but all the complaining has had ZERO positive effect, so why bother?


It does seem like they're more interested in adding "extras" like Rhapsody and iPad app rather than getting the core DVR functions itself working correctly.


----------



## rahnbo

kturcotte said:


> It does seem like they're more interested in adding "extras" like Rhapsody and iPad app rather than getting the core DVR functions itself working correctly.


I couldn't agree more. They're adding junk we don't need or want and failing to fix what's been broken since day 1.


----------



## mcorelis

> It does seem like they're more interested in adding "extras" like Rhapsody and iPad app rather than getting the core DVR functions itself working correctly.


I think that Tivo has used up about all the goodwill that they built up over the years. Fix the basic functionality before you put on the lipstick.


----------



## caddyroger

mcorelis said:


> I think that Tivo has used up about all the goodwill that they built up over the years. Fix the basic functionality before you put on the lipstick.


You are correct. I have bought the s1 s2 s3 and now the premiere. Their will not be a s5 or s6 for. I buy a Moxi or use the cable company's dvr before buying another Tivo . They are not fixing the problems that they having problems from day one. Tivo can not be trusted.


----------



## clorox

I wonder if there's any chance TiVo would release 15.0 at CES this year - thoughts?


----------



## yunlin12

clorox said:


> I wonder if there's any chance TiVo would release 15.0 at CES this year - thoughts?


Depends on what 15.0 has. I don't care for one of those "but this one goes to 11!" release announcements.


----------



## slowbiscuit

clorox said:


> I wonder if there's any chance TiVo would release 15.0 at CES this year - thoughts?


Does it really matter what the version # is if they won't finish what they shipped?


----------



## smbaker

I just want them to fix the damn box. 

Last night I had another one of those 60-second green circles after deleting a program. Fortunately it's only a minor inconvenience, but dammit this isn't rocket science, it's shouldn't be taking 9 months to fix an obvious, frequent, and relatively easily reproduced issue. 

I started out relatively pleased with my Premiere, but my patience wears thinner each time another month goes by and these obvious bugs are not fixed. 

Also, I don't have 14.7 yet. I don't know why there isn't an option that says "Upgrade my Tivo now" that we could click and schedule it for update on the next available call-in. It's not like very many people would be doing this; most people aren't even aware a service update exists. It would allow the most vocal and informed users to rapidly adopt the service update and provide feedback.


----------



## orangeboy

smbaker said:


> Also, I don't have 14.7 yet. I don't know why there isn't an option that says "Upgrade my Tivo now" that we could click and schedule it for update on the next available call-in. It's not like very many people would be doing this; most people aren't even aware a service update exists. It would allow the most vocal and informed users to rapidly adopt the service update and provide feedback.


*cough* https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/signup/default.html?sid={78BC0272-0B2D-4BC7-818F-8D8AD0A8EDF9} *cough*


----------



## smbaker

orangeboy said:


> *cough* https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/signup/default.html?sid={78BC0272-0B2D-4BC7-818F-8D8AD0A8EDF9} *cough*


Is this going to lead to priority pushing of new releases? or is it signing up for beta releases? given the quality of the official premiere releases, I'm not sure I want something even less reliable floating around my Tivos.


----------



## CuriousMark

There aren't enough Premieres out there for TiVo to do a priority release plan for them. Once they start the full roll-out it will complete in just a few days.


----------



## _Ryan_

orangeboy said:


> *cough* https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/signup/default.html?sid={78BC0272-0B2D-4BC7-818F-8D8AD0A8EDF9} *cough*


FYI, the TiVo field trials testing is done as a closed beta - in other words you must be selected to participate. (I've had my box registered with the TiVo field trials beta testing website for about 5 months and I still have not been invited to participate in any beta releases)

You also must sign a confidentiality agreement regarding the beta releases, so you won't likely find any discussion of them on here.


----------



## innocentfreak

Correct, but it is addressing the point. If you want a chance to test and give feedback direct to TiVo that is the way to do it.


----------



## tattube

innocentfreak said:


> Correct, but it is addressing the point. If you want a chance to test and give feedback direct to TiVo that is the way to do it.


So what does this say about the beta testing for the premier? 
A. It was never done
B. There were no issues with it
C. Tivo decided to ignore any issues and release it anyway

It makes sense that there must have been some beta testing of the premier, 
obviously there are issues,
and unfortunately, Tivo seems to be doing a great job of ignoring them.


----------



## innocentfreak

tattube said:


> So what does this say about the beta testing for the premier?
> A. It was never done
> B. There were no issues with it
> C. Tivo decided to ignore any issues and release it anyway
> 
> It makes sense that there must have been some beta testing of the premier,
> obviously there are issues,
> and unfortunately, Tivo seems to be doing a great job of ignoring them.


Or it was done and when they finally got to the point where they couldn't delay the release any longer, they pushed it out with the most stable version they could roll-out. Also depending on the size of the testing pool they might not come across some of these issues.

Not to defend TiVo, but there is only so much testing you can do especially when it is on a product that hasn't been announced. You also can't run a larger closed beta without risk of the product details leaking which would only result in potential lost sales on the TiVo HD which would still be on store shelves at the time.

Now could TiVo have done the release differently? Yes, but that also presents its own set of problems.

The only other way I could see them doing it is to release the hardware with the old SD UI. At the same time you announce the option to enroll in an open beta program running the HD UI. The big issue of course is all the advertising including packaging is going to be talking about a completely non-existent HDUI now which is going to confuse people not on the forums which is a larger group of people.


----------



## curiousgeorge

Exactly. It's 100% obvious that the Marketing-dictated timeline pushed Premiere, not the development timeline. Marketing forced them to push it out before it was done, just like Marketing is having development add all these "bullet point-able" features like Hulu, Framechannel, Pandora, etc, before fixing the CORE functionality and finishing the HDUI.


----------



## innocentfreak

Except there was also the issue of retail stores being low or out of TiVo HDs. They had to release or ramp up production of a EOL product which would make no sense.


----------



## wp746911

sigh when is the next update coming? i'm still holding out for an all HD menu


----------



## DaveWhittle

wp746911 said:


> sigh when is the next update coming? i'm still holding out for an all HD menu


I've given up that hope. I like the HD interface and it works as promised for me (no hangs or lock-ups), so I'm happy with the Premiere the way it is.

I would love the ToDo list, and maybe the on-screen overlays, updated to HD specs, but it's not that big of deal to me anymore.

If it comes one day, I'll be even more happy.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Kinda sad to give up on the notion that it will ever be finished, though - the whole deal with the HDUI makes them look bad.


----------



## smbaker

slowbiscuit said:


> Kinda sad to give up on the notion that it will ever be finished, though - the whole deal with the HDUI makes them look bad.


I think the Premiere has significantly damaged the brand at this point. It's obvious to anyone who uses it that it's half done, and that no progress is being made on finishing it. Tivo had a reputation for quality. Now they don't.

Releasing a bad product is often worse than releasing no product at all.


----------



## digammatoo

smbaker said:


> I think the Premiere has significantly damaged the brand at this point. It's obvious to anyone who uses it that it's half done, and that no progress is being made on finishing it. Tivo had a reputation for quality. Now they don't.
> 
> Releasing a bad product is often worse than releasing no product at all.


Unfortunately I disagree with your statement. Since I am new to the premiere but not new to Tivo. I have a Phillips Series 1 and now a Premiere. I have yet to find a problem with the Premiere. Of course I expect my expectations are not as high as someone that may have upgraded from series to series and each release has not brought what they wished for. I think the Premiere for what it does is pretty darn good. Nothing in life is perfect so don't expect miracles to happen.


----------



## yunlin12

smbaker said:


> I think the Premiere has significantly damaged the brand at this point. It's obvious to anyone who uses it that it's half done, and that no progress is being made on finishing it. Tivo had a reputation for quality. Now they don't.
> 
> Releasing a bad product is often worse than releasing no product at all.


Speak for yourself.

To me, all the functionality from S3/HD are all there, if not faster.

Some of the additions are still not 100% finished, but I would not dump everything into the 1/2 done bucket. Pandora is pretty done, Netflix is maybe 90% done, just missing browse, but the awesome search feature with the QWERTY remote more than made up for it. HDUI coverage you can say 1/2 done. HDUI performance, if approached form only having 1 of 2 cores running, yeah 1/2 done. High speed TTG, pretty done.

No one is forcing you to pay more money to get the Premiere. They just replaced the S3/HD, at similar cost, with equal performance with the old UI, and extra goodies if you want to use them. How is this a bad product? Why wouldn't they release it. If I need a new Tivo at this time, would I buy the S3/HD? Hell no, I'd buying the Premiere.


----------



## MikeTerryP

I'd agree with half-done. Half of the menus are HD, that sounds like half. It stops responding to remote commands half of the time (a bit of an exaggeration), that sounds like half. The HD menus are half as fast as a snail, that sounds like half. Also, in an entirely different vein, what's with the 1080p support only in 24fps? My three year old Panasonic can't handle it. My Blu-ray player can push 1080p in a compatible format. Is that too hard for good old Tivo?


----------



## yunlin12

MikeTerryP said:


> I'd agree with half-done. Half of the menus are HD, that sounds like half. It stops responding to remote commands half of the time (a bit of an exaggeration), that sounds like half. The HD menus are half as fast as a snail, that sounds like half. Also, in an entirely different vein, what's with the 1080p support only in 24fps? My three year old Panasonic can't handle it. My Blu-ray player can push 1080p in a compatible format. Is that too hard for good old Tivo?


May have to do with all TV content are 1080i, so Tivo would actually have to do the upconversion, vs BlueRay are already 1080p, so the player just has to decode it, and not upconvert. Big processing power difference.


----------



## smbaker

yunlin12 said:


> How is this a bad product? Why wouldn't they release it. If I need a new Tivo at this time, would I buy the S3/HD? Hell no, I'd buying the Premiere.


It's a bad product because it is incomplete and buggy. Good products are complete and bug free.

It would be understandable if these problems were fixed within a few months, but they haven't. It's been 8+ months. That is how the brand has been damaged. Obvious problems and an inability to fix them. Nobody likes to buy half-finished products. Next time people will hold off even longer before upgrade. How is this conceivably a good thing for Tivo???


----------



## caddyroger

yunlin12 said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> To me, all the functionality from S3/HD are all there, if not faster.
> 
> Some of the additions are still not 100% finished, but I would not dump everything into the 1/2 done bucket. Pandora is pretty done, Netflix is maybe 90% done, just missing browse, but the awesome search feature with the QWERTY remote more than made up for it. HDUI coverage you can say 1/2 done. HDUI performance, if approached form only having 1 of 2 cores running, yeah 1/2 done. High speed TTG, pretty done.
> 
> No one is forcing you to pay more money to get the Premiere. They just replaced the S3/HD, at similar cost, with equal performance with the old UI, and extra goodies if you want to use them. How is this a bad product? Why wouldn't they release it. If I need a new Tivo at this time, would I buy the S3/HD? Hell no, I'd buying the Premiere.


I will not be buying another tivo. I will go with the comcast dvr or Moxi. They sold a half ass product and is not doing any thing to solve the problems it has. They can get the Ipads apps to work ok but the HDUI, hell no they will not work on the HDUI.


----------



## tomhorsley

caddyroger said:


> I will not be buying another tivo. I will go with the comcast dvr or Moxi.


I switched to tivo to get as far away as possible from my comcast DVR. I am exceedingly disappointed in the tivo, I think it is rather awful compared to what it could be, but I wouldn't go back to the comcast DVR for anything. It is so incredibly dreadful you have to think the interface was designed (if you can call it that) to be deliberately as awful as it can possibly be.


----------



## slowbiscuit

This is the bottom-line truth here, folks - as much as we'd like Tivo to finish the half-baked Premiere, it's still light-years better than Comcast's DVR.

And right now I wouldn't touch the Moxi - it hasn't been updated much at all this year (it's not even two years old), there is little visible support for it from Arris, and the future of the product is uncertain. This is not my opinion btw, it's what owners in the Moxi thread over at AVS have been saying lately.


----------



## plazman30

I'm really really hoping there is a 15.0 update that's going to be coming which will makes us all happy. I could be wrong, but I like to dream.

Bare minimum is getting parental controls working with HDUI.


----------



## gamo62

I'm still waiting on the 14.7 update. Any idea on when the switch will be thrown?


----------



## caddyroger

gamo62 said:


> I'm still waiting on the 14.7 update. Any idea on when the switch will be thrown?


Usually it takes about 3 to 4 weeks after it posted here for the update to reach every one. The first 2 week is a testing of the update then if no problems then it is released to all.


----------



## MikeTerryP

yunlin12 said:


> May have to do with all TV content are 1080i, so Tivo would actually have to do the upconversion, vs BlueRay are already 1080p, so the player just has to decode it, and not upconvert. Big processing power difference.


The Blu-Ray player can take a standard SD disk and upconvert it to 1080p without one hiccup. I doubt it has more power than dear old Tivo even though it is lurching about on its on core (that's another "half" for you).


----------



## fredct

Just got 14.7 last night/this morning.

I think it's a little bit snappier on the HD menus. Still nowhere near SD speeds though. If I had to take a guess, I'd say it maybe went from taking 2.5-3 seconds to display the next set of Shows down to 2 seconds. It's still not quick enough to really scroll through your list though.

It does appear to fix a display bug (and sometimes more than display, where it'd actually record the wrong shows) I'd reported on here - and called in to TiVo - where the recording option screen shows "12/2" instead of "12/21" (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=457962).


----------



## Thuye

caddyroger said:


> I will not be buying another tivo. I will go with the comcast dvr or Moxi. They sold a half ass product and is not doing any thing to solve the problems it has. They can get the Ipads apps to work ok but the HDUI, hell no they will not work on the HDUI.


It seems clear (at least to me) that Tivo could care less about updating the Premier. A significant part of their development seems to be towards products that will generate income. This iPad app and Hulu are two that come to mind. Yes, I realize Pandora also came out. Tivo needs to spend 100 percent of their development time and budget on getting the Premier up to standards. Instead, they work towards generating more income and then get upset that someone on this forum said something unpleasant and they abandon their communication here with their customers. If Tivo gave a damn about their once loyal customers, they would communicate with us via one sure and absolute method. The messaging service built into every Tivo. They have no problem sending us messages about their new income generating upgrades/service additions, but nothing about the sub-standard state of the Tivo Premier. Just my opinion&#8230;


----------



## orangeboy

Thuye said:


> It seems clear (at least to me) that Tivo could care less about updating the Premier


Ironic that you post this in a thread about a new update to the software. 
Just sayin'...


----------



## morac

Thuye said:


> It seems clear (at least to me) that Tivo could care less about updating the Premier. A significant part of their development seems to be towards products that will generate income. This iPad app and Hulu are two that come to mind.


Maybe you can explain how TiVo makes money by giving away a free iPad app? Also presuming TiVo doesn't charge extra for Hulu, which they don't for Netflix, Amazon or Best Buy, how do you see them making money off Hulu?

TiVo's income is based on the number of subscribers.


----------



## caddyroger

morac said:


> Maybe you can explain how TiVo makes money by giving away a free iPad app? Also presuming TiVo doesn't charge extra for Hulu, which they don't for Netflix, Amazon or Best Buy, how do you see them making money off Hulu?
> 
> TiVo's income is based on the number of subscribers.


Comcast boxes does not have Hulu Netflex Amazon. By tivo offering that tivo could sell more tivo and get more subscribers so they are making money off of Hulu netflex Amanzon


----------



## morac

caddyroger said:


> Comcast boxes does not have Hulu Netflex Amazon. By tivo offering that tivo could sell more tivo and get more subscribers so they are making money off of Hulu netflex Amanzon


Granted, but those services are not exclusive to TiVo.


----------



## deandashl

Thuye said:


> It seems clear (at least to me) that Tivo could care less about updating the Premier. A significant part of their development seems to be towards products that will generate income. This iPad app and Hulu are two that come to mind. Yes, I realize Pandora also came out. Tivo needs to spend 100 percent of their development time and budget on getting the Premier up to standards. Instead, they work towards generating more income and then get upset that someone on this forum said something unpleasant and they abandon their communication here with their customers. If Tivo gave a damn about their once loyal customers, they would communicate with us via one sure and absolute method. The messaging service built into every Tivo. They have no problem sending us messages about their new income generating upgrades/service additions, but nothing about the sub-standard state of the Tivo Premier. Just my opinion


It's not an opinion, it's a fact. The Premiere IS in a sub-standard state. Especially, considering the timeframe.

On the other hand, I actually BELIEVE TiVo can add new features while fixing/completing the HDUI. In fact, it would not be a bad idea. Since OTHER companies add features while updating the UI on products. Pretty basic stuff. Considering, unlike a TV or Blu-ray player, the UI interface is BASIC functionality in a TiVo device, the lack of updates is rather scary.


----------



## smbaker

morac said:


> Maybe you can explain how TiVo makes money by giving away a free iPad app? Also presuming TiVo doesn't charge extra for Hulu, which they don't for Netflix, Amazon or Best Buy, how do you see them making money off Hulu?


Do we know that Tivo doesn't get paid for Netflix, Amazon, or Best Buy?

Heck, I used to have an Amazon associates account, and little 'ol me, just a guy with a computer, got paid by Amazon for selling books and DVDs.


----------



## slowbiscuit

orangeboy said:


> Ironic that you post this in a thread about a new update to the software.
> Just sayin'...


You know what he meant, but they can do no wrong in your view.

Just sayin'...


----------



## orangeboy

slowbiscuit said:


> You know what he meant,


Actually, no I didn't. The presence of this thread is a clear indication that TiVo is working on the Premiere. Yes?



slowbiscuit said:


> but they can do no wrong in your view.
> 
> Just sayin'...


That's hardly the case. The HDUI needs to be sped up. TiVo Desktop needs to be fixed to _correctly_ transfer h264/ac3/mp4 files from the PC. OTA tuning/decoding IS sub-par to the Series 3 models. I just don't go around making ridiculous statements like:


> Tivo needs to spend 100 percent of their development time and budget on getting the Premier up to standards.


----------



## TWinbrook46636

orangeboy said:


> Actually, no I didn't. The presence of this thread is a clear indication that TiVo is working on the Premiere. Yes?
> 
> That's hardly the case. The HDUI needs to be sped up. TiVo Desktop needs to be fixed to _correctly_ transfer h264/ac3/mp4 files from the PC. OTA tuning/decoding IS sub-par to the Series 3 models. I just don't go around making ridiculous statements like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tivo needs to spend 100 percent of their development time and budget on getting the Premier up to standards.
Click to expand...

As the Premiere is their only current DVR offering and the future of TiVo then yes, they do need to do just that. Okay, maybe 90%.


----------



## yunlin12

caddyroger said:


> I will not be buying another tivo. I will go with the comcast dvr or Moxi. They sold a half ass product and is not doing any thing to solve the problems it has. They can get the Ipads apps to work ok but the HDUI, hell no they will not work on the HDUI.


Good luck with cutting off your nose to spite your face


----------



## caddyroger

yunlin12 said:


> Good luck with cutting off your nose to spite your face


I do not own a Ipads or ipods and I'll never will. I do not need them for any thing. I can use my tv connected computer for Netfix HuLu and other internet streaming. I do not listen to pandora so I do not need that. I do not use wish list or suggestions on the tivo so I do not need that. Really a the only good about tivo that I use is the transfer of programs that a Comcast or moxi can not do. If I decide not to transfer programs then a Comcast or Moxi box will do what I want. There no need to spend $$$ on some thing that does not work as advertised and will not fix it.
To me I took a match and burned $300.00 because I'll could have gotten a Tivo hdxl or hd and added a 1tb hard drive for $500. I would the same thing as I have with the Premiere.


----------



## smbaker

orangeboy said:


> Actually, no I didn't. The presence of this thread is a clear indication that TiVo is working on the Premiere. Yes?


It depends on what you mean by "working on". Certainly there is a new patch so some work was done, but the primary reason for the patch appears to be the new iPad support. If there was no iPad app on the horizon, would there have been a patch? I don't think so.

I'm generally happy with my Premieres, but I want the obvious flaws with the box fixed, and I do not understand why this is not happening.


----------



## orangeboy

smbaker said:


> ...but the primary reason for the patch appears to be the new iPad support...


Source please.

I'm sorry, but when you make a claim like that, I'd like to see where the information is coming from.


----------



## StringFellow

orangeboy said:


> Source please.
> 
> I'm sorry, but when you make a claim like that, I'd like to see where the information is coming from.


I called customer support several days and reported the HDUI issue (I just got my new unit last week) and he stated that 14.7 contains some fixes. He said he pulled up the release notes and stated that there were some items on the release notes referencing improvements in the HDUI. He stated that the HDUI is dynamic and required IP connectivity to the internet. He also said iPad support was part of that list. He mentioned that the iPad development is a different team/effort and the update in networking code of the Tivo software was the only requirement by the iPad development team.

Was this BS, not sure, but it sure sounded good!

I am currently using the SDUI since I had several instances where the unit would not respond to the Tivo remote control button when in HDUI mode. I do not have a TA. Simply a unit, IP connected and a Comcast cable card. A simple confirmation that had issues with remote commands....sure hope they make some huge improvements soon.


----------



## mjpfeffer

caddyroger said:


> I do not own a Ipads or ipods and I'll never will. I do not need them for any thing. I can use my tv connected computer for Netfix HuLu and other internet streaming. I do not listen to pandora so I do not need that. I do not use wish list or suggestions on the tivo so I do not need that. Really a the only good about tivo that I use is the transfer of programs that a Comcast or moxi can not do. If I decide not to transfer programs then a Comcast or Moxi box will do what I want. There no need to spend $$$ on some thing that does not work as advertised and will not fix it.
> To me I took a match and burned $300.00 because I'll could have gotten a Tivo hdxl or hd and added a 1tb hard drive for $500. I would the same thing as I have with the Premiere.


Really, if you don't think any of those features are useful, you shouldn't have bought the Premiere. I think it was pretty clear what this box was and what TiVo was pushing when they released it. I bought mine about 2 months ago, after doing a lot of reading here and felt I knew what I was getting and I'm satisfied.

That being said, if you don't think some of the key features of a TiVo (that have been since my old Series 2 at least) are useful at all, or that the new web-centric features of the Premiere are useful, then I agree with you that you might as well have burned your money.


----------



## morac

Net-enabled boxes are the future. Even cable companies realize that. For example, Comcast is testing out their own net-enabled quad tuner DVR which does e-mail, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, etc. TiVo needs to keep adding features or they'll fall behind.

That said, TiVo also needs to finish updating it's interface to HD as well as updating old HME applications like YouTube which won't display HD video (the YouTube app outputs 360p).


----------



## MikeRadio

Getting back on topic..

I have 14.7 on ONE machine.. still not the other..

However the version says 14.7 RC7....

So is this a beta version, Release Candidate 7 and not a gold master?

What does everyone else's version say?


----------



## caddyroger

mjpfeffer said:


> Really, if you don't think any of those features are useful, you shouldn't have bought the Premiere. I think it was pretty clear what this box was and what TiVo was pushing when they released it. I bought mine about 2 months ago, after doing a lot of reading here and felt I knew what I was getting and I'm satisfied.
> 
> That being said, if you don't think some of the key features of a TiVo (that have been since my old Series 2 at least) are useful at all, or that the new web-centric features of the Premiere are useful, then I agree with you that you might as well have burned your money.


I preordered the Premiere in March based on what they was advertising. If I waited 6 months before ordering I would not have bought it.


----------



## kturcotte

I don't think I wasted my money at all. I wanted an OTA DVR, preferably with the classic Tivo interface, and DEFINITELY with NAME based recording (Not a glorified digital VCR) and that's just what I got.


----------



## innocentfreak

MikeRadio said:


> Getting back on topic..
> 
> I have 14.7 on ONE machine.. still not the other..
> 
> However the version says 14.7 RC7....
> 
> So is this a beta version, Release Candidate 7 and not a gold master?
> 
> What does everyone else's version say?


This is usually par for the course. When I got 14.5 or 14.6 early, it was a slightly different version number than the one everyone had when it rolled out. Eventually mine updated to the release version. Release Candidates may also have a little more logging built in to report errors in case they come up.


----------



## plazman30

As much as everyone complains about how sub-par they think the Premiere is, the real sad truth is the cable companies have set the bar so low, that TiVo could completely f**k it up and still be light years ahead of their offering.

Now Satellite companies seem to have their act together a little more. i think the TiVo is better than the DirectTV box, but looking at the latest Dish box, I tend to think we actually have some competition there.

Then again, the Dish boxes are designed by EchoStar...


----------



## crxssi

plazman30 said:


> As much as everyone complains about how sub-par they think the Premiere is, the real sad truth is the cable companies have set the bar so low, that TiVo could completely f**k it up and still be light years ahead of their offering.


That really does depend on which cable company. Cox's DVR offerings are actually not all that bad. Of course, TiVo has more features, but the gap has been closing. Plus, with a cable DVR, there is no expensive DVR to buy, included updates, free upgrades (to newer equipment), free local instant-swap service, no cable card & tuning adapters to fight with, single bill, etc. TiVo is having a harder sell all the time.


----------



## StringFellow

crxssi said:


> That really does depend on which cable company. Cox's DVR offerings are actually not all that bad. Of course, TiVo has more features, but the gap has been closing. Plus, with a cable DVR, there is no expensive DVR to buy, included updates, free upgrades (to newer equipment), free local instant-swap service, no cable card & tuning adapters to fight with, single bill, etc. TiVo is having a harder sell all the time.


You are so very true. Tivo has lost its innovation and they are now spending too much time trying to fix software that is fundamentally broken instead of researching and implementing new features.

Personally I don't think they will ever resolve the HDUI issues without a complete redesign of the software. And until they do this, innovation will take a back seat allowing cable and satellite providers to take the upper hand.

TivoHD is how old now? And what did we gain with the Premiere? Not much if you ask me....a sign of the near future if you ask me!!


----------



## plazman30

I think the issue here is trying to decouple the UI from the underlying DVR code, which is something the old TiVo code obviously did not have. I think that's what they're trying to do now, and having a tough time of it.

I would not have picked Flash as my choice for the new UI, but that's me personally. I'm sure they looked at many options and Flash had the best feature set for what they needed.


----------



## tomhorsley

plazman30 said:


> I would not have picked Flash as my choice for the new UI, but that's me personally. I'm sure they looked at many options and Flash had the best feature set for what they needed.


From what I've seen around the web, they used flash because Broadcom did the port and it was available for use (possibly influenced by slick Broadcom salesmen who were influenced by slick Adobe salesmen . It is difficult to imagine any technical evaluation could possibly have been involved in the decision.


----------



## gamo62

Still no 14.7. The wait continues...


----------



## tomhorsley

StringFellow said:


> Personally I don't think they will ever resolve the HDUI issues without a complete redesign of the software.


Yep. And if they want my advice (which they don't , I'd make the tivo menu system run a web browser and the control system run a web server. Then you wouldn't have to produce separate apps for iPad and android, etc. You could just run any old web browser and get the exact same menu system you see natively on the tivo.


----------



## ScottNY845

I am currently at 14.6-01-3-746...

After reading these posts, am I correct to say that there is another update out there that I have not gotten yet and there is still one out there?


----------



## innocentfreak

The way TiVo does updates is they roll it out first to limited number of TiVos. This way if a huge issue pops up they don't have to try to rollback the update. If no issues are reported after about 2-3 weeks they do a mass roll-out where most will get it all in the same week. 

Currently 14.7 seems to be in the initial test roll-out. We haven't had any reports of issues on here from it, but the holidays probably pushed back the roll-out. We will probably see the roll-out either next week or the beginning of the New Year.

They could also be pulling the trigger around CES so they can release the iPad app at the same time also.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360

Not sure why the holidays would push back the roll out when they have been on the calendar for 1000's of years.


----------



## morac

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> Not sure why the holidays would push back the roll out when they have been on the calendar for 1000's of years.


I guess you've never worked in an office setting. Very little gets done between Christmas and New Years as a lot of people take off.

Any kind of major software release would be inadvisable if no one is around to support it.


----------



## CharlesH

morac said:


> I guess you've never worked in an office setting. Very little gets done between Christmas and New Years as a lot of people take off.
> 
> Any kind of major software release would be inadvisable if no one is around to support it.


I don't know about TiVo, but a lot of technology companies are just plain shut down between Christmas and New Years, except for a minimal support staff. I mean shut down, as in the heat and electricity turned off and the buildings locked. Employees are given a choice of either using vacation time or taking unpaid time off. Other companies may not go that far, but they strongly encourage people to take the time off by doing things like closing the company cafeteria for the week.


----------



## GDogg

ScottNY845 said:


> I am currently at 14.6-01-3-746...
> 
> After reading these posts, am I correct to say that there is another update out there that I have not gotten yet and there is still one out there?


Well I'm at 14.7.RC7-01-3-748 and experienced my first ever lockup on my Premiere XL. I'm not sure when the update was applied, but I turned on my TV and had a gray screen for all channels. I played around with menus and they were somewhat sluggish but I could not get the picture back. I finally tried switching from SD (classic) menus to HD menu, which came up, but then things really went downhill. It got very slow and eventually just hanged up on gray screen. I had to pull the plug and it took a very long time to boot up again. It seems to be ok again (so far).


----------



## aadam101

StringFellow said:


> they are now spending too much time trying to fix software that is fundamentally broken instead of researching and implementing new features.


I see no evidence of this. Tivo lets the broken things stay broken and instead chooses to focus their efforts on new sub-par features.


----------



## aadam101

tomhorsley said:


> Yep. And if they want my advice (which they don't , I'd make the tivo menu system run a web browser and the control system run a web server. Then you wouldn't have to produce separate apps for iPad and android, etc. You could just run any old web browser and get the exact same menu system you see natively on the tivo.


I think Tivo is trying to take advantage of the app "craze' that has plagued America.


----------



## deek102

StringFellow said:


> You are so very true. Tivo has lost its innovation and they are now spending too much time trying to fix software that is fundamentally broken instead of researching and implementing new features.
> 
> Personally I don't think they will ever resolve the HDUI issues without a complete redesign of the software. And until they do this, innovation will take a back seat allowing cable and satellite providers to take the upper hand.
> 
> TivoHD is how old now? And what did we gain with the Premiere? Not much if you ask me....a sign of the near future if you ask me!!


Well said! I'm on here because I'm utterly disappointed in my new Tivo premiere!! I can't describe how disappointed I am in the company I have bragged on for nearly a decade now... I know most of you feel the exact same way 

I went back, reluctantly, to the SD interface because the HDUI was unbearable. At first, I thought maybe it was my external drive (yes, I bought the recommended drive) that was the issue but it worked perfectly under the SDUI so that's not the issue. The issue is the code base. It's flawed from the ground up and nothing can fix it but a re-write. It's a house of cards waiting to tumble.

Don't take it this as all bad -- Tivo Premiere has some wonderful features. I have 3 other Series 2 and when I use them I *always* skip to the end when I mistakingly click the "30 second skip" button. But Tivo has released an inferior product and yet they continue to pull the blinds down and ignore what we, their loyal CUSTOMERS (read that again, Tivo -- CUSTOMERS) tell them. They have had the upper-hand on the cable company for years and this is the product they release? A product with one-level of HD menus?? With pages and pages of show-stopping bugs?? I would love, and I know most of you would, to be part of the process to improve this product. To help make it the product that it should be. The product that we, the customer (yes, that word again) deserve to have.

Sorry for the rant.. again.. I can't find the words to express my disappointment. This is about as close as it gets without violence or adult language


----------



## gamo62

aadam101 said:


> I think Tivo is trying to take advantage of the app "craze' that has plagued America.


Man, I miss Better off Ted. Put this show back on the air!


----------



## JohnnyCruzr

deek102 said:


> I would love, and I know most of you would, to be part of the process to improve this product. To help make it the product that it should be. The product that we, the customer (yes, that word again) deserve to have.


Here's your chance.....
https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/signup/default.html


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

To bad TiVo couldn't someway use the SOAK, to help build new software.

I know it would take some real outside of the *TiVo BOX* thinking.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360

morac said:


> I guess you've never worked in an office setting. Very little gets done between Christmas and New Years as a lot of people take off.
> 
> Any kind of major software release would be inadvisable if no one is around to support it.


But you PLAN for that. The holidays are not a surprise to anyone. Like I said..


----------



## morac

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> But you PLAN for that. The holidays are not a surprise to anyone. Like I said..


You can plan not to do something. Maybe TiVo simply planned not to release the update during the holidays? 

Or are you saying they should have pushed it out before the holidays and then all left on vacation (or whatever they're currently doing)? I can tell you from personal experience, you should never tempt fate by pushing out a software update right before you go on vacation. Murphy's law doesn't take a vacation just because you do.


----------



## gamo62

Still no 14.7. Waiting as usual...


----------



## Richard A

gamo62 said:


> Still no 14.7. Waiting as usual...


I'm in the same boat here. Hopefully Tivo will start rolling it out tonight. I can see them not releasing the update between Christmas and New Years, but that has passed. It's time for Tivo to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

deek102 said:


> Well said! I'm on here because I'm utterly disappointed in my new Tivo premiere!! I can't describe how disappointed I am in the company I have bragged on for nearly a decade now... I know most of you feel the exact same way
> 
> I went back, reluctantly, to the SD interface because the HDUI was unbearable. At first, I thought maybe it was my external drive (yes, I bought the recommended drive) that was the issue but it worked perfectly under the SDUI so that's not the issue. The issue is the code base. It's flawed from the ground up and nothing can fix it but a re-write. It's a house of cards waiting to tumble.
> 
> Don't take it this as all bad -- Tivo Premiere has some wonderful features. I have 3 other Series 2 and when I use them I *always* skip to the end when I mistakingly click the "30 second skip" button. But Tivo has released an inferior product and yet they continue to pull the blinds down and ignore what we, their loyal CUSTOMERS (read that again, Tivo -- CUSTOMERS) tell them. They have had the upper-hand on the cable company for years and this is the product they release? A product with one-level of HD menus?? With pages and pages of show-stopping bugs?? I would love, and I know most of you would, to be part of the process to improve this product. To help make it the product that it should be. The product that we, the customer (yes, that word again) deserve to have.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.. again.. I can't find the words to express my disappointment. This is about as close as it gets without violence or adult language


Disappointing to hear, yet I'm fed up with the Series 3 HD's performance since the addition of the Tuner box from BH... I had hoped these issues would be resolved with the upgarde to a Premiere


----------



## i2k

Much better performance on 14.7. Happily leaving the HD menus switched on.


----------



## jrtroo

gamo62 said:


> Still no 14.7. Waiting as usual...


I don't understand the stress users here put on rollouts (other than perhaps the release software, that sounded like a mess). It is well documented how the process works, they are making sure that it gets a soft landing on our units, just relax. Of course it was not released just before a holiday, and to expect it the Monday after is just plain silly.


----------



## smbaker

jrtroo said:


> I don't understand the stress users here put on rollouts (other than perhaps the release software, that sounded like a mess).


I think it has a lot to do with the painfully slow release schedule, the incomplete HDUI and lack of any acknowledgment that Tivo intends to finish the HDUI, and the general preponderance of obvious flaws that have persisted now for over 8 months. Some of the users are desperate for some hope that their unit will be fixed by a software update and this leads to impatience (I suspect they'll be sadly disappointed yet again).

I for one am glad that they do stagger the release so as not to inflict a faulty push on the entire customer base. I do wish that there was an easy way to immediately opt-in to a new release that was available.


----------



## CuriousMark

smbaker said:


> I for one am glad that they do stagger the release so as not to inflict a faulty push on the entire customer base. I do wish that there was an easy way to immediately opt-in to a new release that was available.


I do not believe the Premiere user base is big enough to benefit from the usual opt-in scheme. Once the full roll-out begins it will finish in only a few days.


----------



## mriman

Still on 14.6 Does anyone recall a release which was NOT released to the entire user base? Also is a release tweaked before final release? For example I am on 14.6-01-3-748. Did TiVo release a early 14.6xxx version and later a tweaked FINAL version. Do those with early 14.6 also get the Final version when it is released?

patiently waiting.... for what I don't know what I am expecting, maybe full HD menues, SNAP from menu choice to menu choice?????


----------



## tomhorsley

mriman said:


> Still on 14.6 Does anyone recall a release which was NOT released to the entire user base? Also is a release tweaked before final release? For example I am on 14.6-01-3-748. Did TiVo release a early 14.6xxx version and later a tweaked FINAL version. Do those with early 14.6 also get the Final version when it is released?


Lookup the old threads with folks waiting for 14.6. That took weeks and weeks to roll out as well, and the amount of angst was through the roof as everyone was expecting the dreadfully slow interface to improve and couldn't wait to get 14.6 (it did improve a little .


----------



## bguild

Guys, I know the Premiere has issues (mostly with HDUI in my opinion), but really, is it THAT bad? I mean hell, back when the Premiere hardware was new, I decided I couldn't stand HDUI lag, so I turned it off. I left it that way for almost 9 months until just today when I checked my software and saw I was at 14.7 RC7 ... I figured I would give it a try again. It's a little faster, I might stick with it. Really, in this house the wife owns the remote, so we will let her decide. Honestly, I couldn't give a damn one way or the other as long as the thing still records my season passes. ;-)

Look, I am usually on the early adopter side of things, so maybe I have learned to tolerate devices that have somewhat buggy software... but at the end of the day, my Tivo allows me to record shows in HD, and it does it reliablly, and has a great, easy to use, simple interface for doing so.

I've seen and used the other craptastic stuff out there, including the open source stuff, multi cablecard HD Tuners, etc.... and despite all of Tivo's missteps, the competition isn't even close, functionality or cost wise. As a Tivo customer for over 10 years, who also participates in field trials, it's difficult for me to come up with a scenario that would make me move over to a Moxi, XBMC, FiOS/Comcast DVR or similar.

Now, with all that said, I agree with the poster that said if the trend continues of Tivo not addressing these problems, the competition continues to narrow the gap, and Tivo all of a sudden will be the next ReplayTV. I pray every night for a company like Google to just buy Tivo, integrate it with Google TV, and call it end game.


----------



## deandashl

There is no doubt that TiVo is loosing it's lead. Makes you wonder were all that money TiVo spends goes.

I find MOST interesting that everyone wants to create online and iPad apps for their DVR's, but everyone leaves their DVR UI in the Windows 3.3 type era.

Comcast (OOPS! I mean "Xfinity") is a great example.

Moxi has a good HD UI with a bad design. 
TiVo has a great HD UI that they refuse to finish. 
And cable has SD UI's that finally got out of "beta" quality after 6 years or so. Anyone with that "TV GUIDE" red logo burnt into their Plasma's?


----------



## gamo62

jrtroo said:


> I don't understand the stress users here put on rollouts (other than perhaps the release software, that sounded like a mess). It is well documented how the process works, they are making sure that it gets a soft landing on our units, just relax. Of course it was not released just before a holiday, and to expect it the Monday after is just plain silly.


No stress here. Or else "waiting as usual" would not be an option.


----------



## smbaker

deandashl said:


> I find MOST interesting that everyone wants to create online and iPad apps for their DVR's, but everyone leaves their DVR UI in the Windows 3.3 type era.


I'll bet if Tivo would have implemented the new API functions into the box and publicly documented them, that several iPad/iPod/iPhone/online apps would have been created by third parties, without any development effort or expense at Tivo going to produce the actual apps.

Heck, if Tivo would have just left the box open like the S1 rather than locking it down, someone would have finished the HDUI for them by now.


----------



## innocentfreak

TiVodesign just twittered it should be rolling out completely by the end of next week. 

One thing it includes is the ability to search by episode titles and descriptions.


----------



## thyname

innocentfreak said:


> TiVodesign just twittered it should be rolling out completely by the end of next week.
> 
> One thing it includes is the ability to search by episode titles and descriptions.


This is copy/paste from her tweet earlier today:

@brennokbob Yes, it is iPad compatible. The app should be out before the end of the month.


----------



## Brighton Line

No stress here looking forward to the improvments to the UI but I'm still on .6


----------



## plazman30

innocentfreak said:


> TiVodesign just twittered it should be rolling out completely by the end of next week.
> 
> One thing it includes is the ability to search by episode titles and descriptions.


Sweet!


----------



## tenthplanet

deandashl said:


> There is no doubt that TiVo is loosing it's lead. Makes you wonder were all that money TiVo spends goes.
> 
> I find MOST interesting that everyone wants to create online and iPad apps for their DVR's, but everyone leaves their DVR UI in the Windows 3.3 type era.
> 
> Comcast (OOPS! I mean "Xfinity") is a great example.
> 
> Moxi has a good HD UI with a bad design.
> TiVo has a great HD UI that they refuse to finish.
> And cable has SD UI's that finally got out of "beta" quality after 6 years or so. Anyone with that "TV GUIDE" red logo burnt into their Plasma's?


 You mean gimmicks that don't make a dvr easier to use, don't make for better picture quality and really don't matter for people who just want to record their TV shows to watch?


----------



## caddyroger

Got the 14.7 update It's a little faster. Will give it a couple of days to see if the freezing has gone away.


----------



## innocentfreak

Hit both of my Premieres last night.


----------



## thyname

How do you check to see if the new software hit?


----------



## innocentfreak

System info screen under settings.


----------



## DarthObiwan

I got 14.7 on one of my mine this morning. Didn't notice any difference in the interface.


----------



## innocentfreak

Episode Title search is pretty cool. Apparently it will work on any episode in the guide or available via streaming/downloading. 

For example, try Pilot. It finds tons of pilot episodes assuming they were called Pilot. 

Of course if we find the need, I can always create another unofficial list of missing titles.


----------



## Mousit

Seems my Premier XL is in the process of getting 14.7 right now. I think.. I'm starting to wonder if it's failed or stuck. It's been at the "Preparing service update..." screen for SIX HOURS now (why it chose to do the update starting at noon, too, I don't know..).

The DVR portion seems to still be functioning in the background. It's recording, and in fact is actively changing channels and making new recordings. I can see in the 2Go interface that it's made new recordings during the time it started updating, and has one recording now even. However, I can't do anything on the TV, since all I have *there* is the Preparing.. screen. No response to the remote control.

Has anyone else had 14.7 take this long to install?


----------



## CuriousMark

Mousit said:


> Seems my Premier XL is in the process of getting 14.7 right now. I think.. I'm starting to wonder if it's failed or stuck. It's been at the "Preparing service update..." screen for SIX HOURS now (why it chose to do the update starting at noon, too, I don't know..).
> 
> The DVR portion seems to still be functioning in the background. It's recording, and in fact is actively changing channels and making new recordings. I can see in the 2Go interface that it's made new recordings during the time it started updating, and has one recording now even. However, I can't do anything on the TV, since all I have *there* is the Preparing.. screen. No response to the remote control.
> 
> Has anyone else had 14.7 take this long to install?


It should not take that long. When recordings that you care about are finished, I suggest you pull the plug for 30 or so to force a cold reboot. This should fix it.


----------



## Mousit

CuriousMark said:


> It should not take that long. When recordings that you care about are finished, I suggest you pull the plug for 30 or so to force a cold reboot. This should fix it.


Yeah, I think I'm going to do that. It occurred to me after I made that post that it was already at the Preparing... screen when I turned the TV on at noon, and I hadn't watched anything since last night. It's entirely possible it's been on that screen far longer than the six (going on seven now) hours I've been aware of it, as I'm pretty sure the TiVo deliberately tries to do service updates in the middle of the night, not the middle of the day.

It seemed odd to me for it to be doing that at noon! So I bet it's been stuck the entire blasted day.


----------



## Mousit

Heh, cute. Evidentally the update worked, it just got stuck at the tail end or something, didn't clear off the Preparing... screen. Guess that would explain why DVR recording was working normally in the background.

When my Premier rebooted, it came up with 14.7.RC7-01-3-748.


----------



## mriman

I was having the "no internet connection" problem on my Premiere tonight. On HD menu system the "ads" at the top would pop on a few secs then the "no connection" message. Network menues were unavailable "pending a scheduled software update at 2am."

I checked my router & cable modem, other computers on network were fine.

Decided to reboot TiVo from menu at the top of the hour, end of recordings.

During re-boot message comes up "Preparing the service update...This may take up to an hour, possiblly longer." Tivo is unusable until after the update apparently. uhhhh, I would have not rebooted if I had been aware of this "TV-less" hour or more.


----------



## LoneWolf15

I just received the update. Took about 30-40min.

Scrolling up and down in the HD menus with the remote seems faster to me, just a little snappier. Can't say anything else yet.

Still wish TiVo would implement a screensaver.

Mriman, I had the same experience you did. I agree it would be nicer if there was some sort of definitive message about rebooting to receive an important update.


----------



## DaveWhittle

mriman said:


> I was having the "no internet connection" problem on my Premiere tonight. On HD menu system the "ads" at the top would pop on a few secs then the "no connection" message. Network menues were unavailable "pending a scheduled software update at 2am."
> 
> I checked my router & cable modem, other computers on network were fine.


I had the exact same issue tonight, but didn't look to see if it was pending restart. I didn't reboot, so I'm guessing that will happen overnight.

I believe I already had 14.7RC though.


----------



## moyekj

My Premiere status is also "Pending Restart" for the new update. Shall have to wait until after recordings are done for tonight to reboot. Hoping it will solve the "Stops Responding to Remote Control" issue that has plagued my Premiere periodically since I got it.


----------



## moyekj

New version booted up fairly quickly (about 30 mins).
* The 30 sec skip frame delay issue is still there.
* The SDUI fonts seemed to be improved to me (previously they were quite noticeably inferior to my S3 fonts). SDUI fonts not improved and still inferior to S3 - very noticeable when looking at To Do list.
* Still no TiVo Search Beta under Music, Photos & Showcases (not really related to version update but a stupid decision by TiVo to still not include it there for those using SDUI).
* Will have to wait a couple of weeks or so to see if "Stops Responding to Remote Control" issue is fixed.

Don't use HDUI and not really much interest in trying it, so can't comment on that.


----------



## aforkosh

Some people (this poster, for example) like to have their receiver or TV set do all the transformation of Video formats, rather than having TiVo convert to a non-final format and have a later processor do a second conversion. Those so inclined check all formats that their TV's can handle on the Video Output screen.

Unfortunately, prior to System 14.7, if the TV set has turned off, the Video Output setting would revert to 1080i only. This seemed to mainly affect those people passing an HDMI signal through a Denon receiver.

I received the update to 14.7 in the last day or so and checked it for this feature yesterday evening. The Video Output settings are now preserved even if the TV is turned off.

I've posted this information to the thread discussing the problem.


----------



## DaMan

mriman said:


> I was having the "no internet connection" problem on my Premiere tonight. On HD menu system the "ads" at the top would pop on a few secs then the "no connection" message. Network menues were unavailable "pending a scheduled software update at 2am."
> 
> I checked my router & cable modem, other computers on network were fine.
> 
> Decided to reboot TiVo from menu at the top of the hour, end of recordings.
> 
> During re-boot message comes up "Preparing the service update...This may take up to an hour, possiblly longer." Tivo is unusable until after the update apparently. uhhhh, I would have not rebooted if I had been aware of this "TV-less" hour or more.


Kept getting the same thing lol- thought wierd was just on Xbox.
But thank goodness for (2) Tivos (The wife would have killed me). Still would like a sort by "original air date " option for when they have marathon recordings

But seems to be faster.
And I would love the color change of watched pgms as well


----------



## nexter

got the update today, things seem a little snappier ^^


----------



## andrewl570

got 14.7. seems a little quicker. especially when going the home screen with the small screen. hopefully it won't have any speed issues in the future.


----------



## Jimbo713

I had the "no internet connection" issue with this upgrade also. I manually connected to the TiVo service and the problem was resolved afterwards.


----------



## lessd

I just got my 14.7 and all four were 14.7 RC7 so i assume that the final version is not yet out, at least for me.


----------



## plazman30

The TiVo that DIDN'T get the update had the Internet connection issue. The TiVo that got it has had no issues. Here's hoping the other TiVo gets it soon.


----------



## crxssi

I forced a connection, since it didn't arrive last night, and sure enough, it downloaded the service update in about 5 min or so and had a status of "pending reboot". I made the mistake of rebooting it at 2pm, thinking it would only take a hour or two.

Now it is 4 hours later (and approaching when I want to watch TV again), it still says "This may take up to an hour, possibly longer" on the screen. I didn't expect it to take THIS long. Put my ear to it, and it sounds like the hard drive is still going crazy, so I suppose it isn't stuck.

My bad.

-----

Update: now it is 8 hours later. Broken? Normal? Stuck? I am terrified to pull the plug on it, but I really would like to watch TV


----------



## shogun77

I agree that moving through menus seems to be snappier. Old menus seem to be higher res. Youtube app is definitely clearer. Was it 4:3 before cuz it's widescreen now. Can't remember.


----------



## wmcbrine

Using the SDUI here -- so far, the biggest change I've noticed is that "Messages & Settings" is now "Settings & Messages".


----------



## teewow

wmcbrine said:


> Using the SDUI here -- so far, the biggest change I've noticed is that "Messages & Settings" is now "Settings & Messages".


From the "Code Writers Union" at Tivo - "You Welcome. We are working very hard to have such changes delivered to you every few months"


----------



## teewow

Got the Update. Parental Control still not allowed when HD menus are enabled. Useless !


----------



## trip1eX

I think 14.7 fixed the delete bug. 

Can't swear to it. But seems like shows that used to not delete on the first try in certain circumstances now delete.

Curious. I checked System Info and I have 14.7. 


Did it fix the bug or did I tweak something else that killed the bug or am I just running into a lucky streak?


----------



## Jackamus

It might be me, but with this latest update the TiVo HD menu actually seems to work now. They seem quick and snappy. So, for now, at least I can use the HD menus on both my boxes. When I spoke with TiVo today, they said it was to fix some bugs (of course) add support for the iPad app. Fixed rebooting or lock up issues and other things. So, I have been giving it the once over. So far, seems good. TiVo Support said they are waiting for Apple to approve the APP and then i would be out. That, I look forward too.


----------



## msiemsen

I got 14.7 today. I noticed because when I turned on my Tivo it played the boot videos. Within an hour, while coming out of search, it stuck on a rotating green circle and didn't respond to remote commands. I haven't had any such problems for months. After 5 minutes of the rotating green circle I pulled the plug and restarted. Been fine since. Sigh.


----------



## mec1991

crxssi said:


> Update: now it is 8 hours later. Broken? Normal? Stuck? I am terrified to pull the plug on it, but I really would like to watch TV


Has it finished yet? Mine only took about an hour.

Still using SD menus but it seems a tad faster and I am able to rearrange season passes without it locking up and then having to pull the plug.


----------



## crxssi

mec1991 said:


> Has it finished yet? Mine only took about an hour.


After 11 hours of waiting, I finally pulled the plug at 1am and it booted up (eventually) with 14.7.RC7-01-3-746 HD: 1-7/2010.12.03-1712: Flash 14-7-mr/2010.11.30-1605. As others have said, the SD menu fonts seem different (better?) somehow.

I went into the HDUI just to remind myself what it was like, again. Ug! Went back to SDUI 5 min later.

I hope the 11 hours of possible "thrashing" didn't cause any undo wear.


----------



## moyekj

crxssi said:


> <snip>As others have said, the SD menu fonts seem different (better?) somehow.


 I thought so too initially until I went into To Do List which still has poor fonts compared to my S3.


----------



## gespears

Both of my living room units had the no network connection issue after downloading the update but once it was installed and an update forced, all is working well. It is definately faster and the delete problem has been fixed. So far I'm liking it. Haven't had any issues except the network connection issue that seems to have resolved itself.

So far so good. This seems to be a step in the right direction.


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> After 11 hours of waiting, I finally pulled the plug at 1am and it booted up (eventually) with 14.7.RC7-01-3-746 HD: 1-7/2010.12.03-1712: Flash 14-7-mr/2010.11.30-1605. As others have said, the SD menu fonts seem different (better?) somehow.
> 
> I went into the HDUI just to remind myself what it was like, again. Ug! Went back to SDUI 5 min later.
> 
> I hope the 11 hours of possible "thrashing" didn't cause any undo wear.


I had one Premiere get updated a few days ago and the second was updated tonight. The update took about 1.5 hours. I have been on the SD menus for a long time because of how laggy the HDUI is. The HDUI seems just as slow as ever so back to SD. I just hope the issue where it stops responding to the remote in the SD menus for 10 - 20 minutes (or until reboot) goes away.


----------



## kturcotte

Mine's updating right now. Nothing's scheduled to record until 1 PM, so I'm just going to leave it and go to bed. See if I have Live Tv when I get up.


----------



## moyekj

rahnbo said:


> I just hope the issue where it stops responding to the remote in the SD menus for 10 - 20 minutes (or until reboot) goes away.


 Me too, though I saw a post a while back I think in this thread where someone with new software had that issue. Time will tell.


----------



## gamo62

crxssi said:


> After 11 hours of waiting, I finally pulled the plug at 1am and it booted up (eventually) with 14.7.RC7-01-3-746 HD: 1-7/2010.12.03-1712: Flash 14-7-mr/2010.11.30-1605. As others have said, the SD menu fonts seem different (better?) somehow.
> 
> I went into the HDUI just to remind myself what it was like, again. Ug! Went back to SDUI 5 min later.
> 
> I hope the 11 hours of possible "thrashing" didn't cause any undo wear.


I thought you typed underwear. Wow! It's late (early).

I finally received 14.7 after a forced connect. A little better.


----------



## Brighton Line

gamo62 said:


> I thought you typed underwear. Wow! It's late (early).
> 
> I finally received 14.7 after a forced connect. A little better.


Same here just got 14.7, now will explore.


----------



## plazman30

I tried a forced connect yesterday and it did not pull down the update. I'll check it again when I get home and if it may have pulled down overnight last night and rebooted.


----------



## DarthObiwan

I'm also getting the "No Internet Connection" issue. It was driving me nuts last night as I was trying to do some cleanup in the HD interface, every time it comes back my current selected item goes back to the top. 

I'm not sure if it's related but I also had some transfers from Tivo Desktop fail to make it onto my Tivo Premiere in my living room. The funny thing is the blue light remained on (and is still on)


----------



## lessd

Brighton Line said:


> Same here just got 14.7, now will explore.


Are you people getting 14.7 RC7 or just 14.7 as i have gotten 14.7 RC7 for whatever that means.


----------



## kturcotte

lessd said:


> Are you people getting 14.7 RC7 or just 14.7 as i have gotten 14.7 RC7 for whatever that means.


I got 14.7 RC7 too. Mine worked like it was supposed to though. I left it for about 45 mins and when I came back I had Live Tv.


----------



## mx77m

Just got the service update couple days ago and thought the issue with the occassional 'no Internet connection' was resolved but it has shown back up. Anyone else having the issue again post 14.7?


----------



## atmuscarella

Mine also says 14.7 RC7 ... - switched back to the HDUI to see if I noticed anything - the HDUI appears to be working very well - my Internet is running slow but is stable (at times I have 20&#37; or higher packet loss) may leave the HDUI on and see how it works the next time my Internet connection degrades and I am having high packet loss. 

Thanks,


----------



## MikeTerryP

I've had the update for one month now. I first thought it was a little bit snappier. I think I was a bit optimistic. It's still too slow by far. To be fair, there was a small speed improvement - from grass growing to a snail - but one would have to have very rosy glasses indeed to be satisfied. To put a cherry on top, I still get periods of unresponsiveness to remote commands. Ugh, what a dog.


----------



## crxssi

rahnbo said:


> I just hope the issue where it stops responding to the remote in the SD menus for 10 - 20 minutes (or until reboot) goes away.


Sorry. 14.7 did not fix it. It happened within hours of being on the new version. I will post findings to what I consider the main thread for that issue: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456559


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> Me too, though I saw a post a while back I think in this thread where someone with new software had that issue. Time will tell.


Not even 24 hours after the update and just had a remote lockup with SDUI of the 10 minute variety. Got stuck on a blank spotlights screen. As bad as I hate these SDUI lockups using the HDUI is definitely a worse choice in my opinion due to its overall sluggishness.


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> Sorry. 14.7 did not fix it. It happened within hours of being on the new version. I will post findings to what I consider the main thread for that issue: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456559


Sad.


----------



## StringFellow

My Premiere got 14.7 last night. I would have to say that the HDUI is a little snapper. Still there is tons of room for improvement. Regardless, the Premiere was released well before it should have. My biggest issue is the requirement to have an Internet connection. Without it, tons of error messages and functions that do not longer work (ie. Searching for a show...which works in the SDUI without that same connection).


----------



## SQUIDWARD360

Isn't the update supposed to allow use of the iPad app? I don't know why everyone thinks this update will miraculously fix any issue someone is having. I'm glad that there are many more posts of people receiving the update now instead of the usual posts that are only about not getting the update. I am looking forward to the app becoming available.


----------



## HellFish

How often do you get 10 minute lockups in the SDUI?

I noticed a few audio-sync issues this weekend after forcing an update Saturday afternoon. Hopefully it was a coincidence.


----------



## rahnbo

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> Isn't the update supposed to allow use of the iPad app? I don't know why everyone thinks this update will miraculously fix any issue someone is having. I'm glad that there are many more posts of people receiving the update now instead of the usual posts that are only about not getting the update. I am looking forward to the app becoming available.


Because we would rather have a stable system than an app some of us will never use and which just may introduce even more bugs.


----------



## mae

One thing I've noticed in 14.7RC7 is that I had my Harmony set for the old legacy "List" code which would bring up the SD Now Playing List even with the HDUI and it now brings up the NPL in HD. I found this handy since it is so much faster and I could back into TiVo Central in SD or use the menu command and bring up the HDUI, if for example, I wanted the amount of space used. 

Not a big deal, but I have switched back to the SDUI though.


----------



## ScottNY845

Just got the 14.7 update....on the screen that say's preparing update and could take an hour or more.....

geez...these things take forever...


----------



## crxssi

ScottNY845 said:


> Just got the 14.7 update....on the screen that say's preparing update and could take an hour or more..... geez...these things take forever...


Yeah, well, if yours takes 11 hours, pull the plug like I had to on mine. If not, then don't complain about an hour!!!


----------



## Jackamus

crxssi said:


> Yeah, well, if yours takes 11 hours, pull the plug like I had to on mine. If not, then don't complain about an hour!!!


Bitter much?? An hour is a long time. Mine took several hours, but that is after I tracked my issue to a possible bad cable card, holding up the reboot. So perhaps you need to look at other things instead of discounting other peoples experience or opinions.


----------



## caddyroger

Got the update on the 1-6. The HDUI is a little faster but still to slow. I changed it back to the SDUI. Maybe by update 16.5 they will have HDUI working. They working the non advertised before the advertised first.


----------



## popeye123

I had 1.4.6...
Received update in AM.
One change is Season Pass recording in "My Shows" where they are listed is listed individually. Before they had name of show and listed number of shows-then went into folder to see shows.
This way the way it is listed will have pages upon pages.
Is there a way to get these shows listed again in a folder?
Thanks.

Never mind I figured out how to get folders back.
The HD menus seems more clear-like it a lot.


----------



## crxssi

Jackamus said:


> Bitter much??


It is called "wit".


----------



## Brighton Line

kturcotte said:


> I got 14.7 RC7 too. Mine worked like it was supposed to though. I left it for about 45 mins and when I came back I had Live Tv.


Same here, got 14.7.RC7


----------



## innocentfreak

TiVo Design just sent out a tweet that 14.7 includes a new feature.

Under the series screen, you now have an option to view all available episodes which are available to download or stream right now.


----------



## plazman30

popeye123 said:


> I had 1.4.6...
> Received update in AM.
> One change is Season Pass recording in "My Shows" where they are listed is listed individually. Before they had name of show and listed number of shows-then went into folder to see shows.
> This way the way it is listed will have pages upon pages.
> Is there a way to get these shows listed again in a folder?
> Thanks.
> 
> Never mind I figured out how to get folders back.
> The HD menus seems more clear-like it a lot.


Just turn folders back on. It looks like folders just got turned off.

Andy


----------



## yunlin12

In Season Pass Manager, when you enter then back out from a SP item, it dumps you back to the top of the list, instead of the SP item you were on. I've seen this one before, but thought they had fixed it. Now it's back.

I'm using HDUI if it matters. Even though the SP manager is still in SD, not sure if it's actually the same code for the HDUI vs the SDUI.


----------



## HellFish

mae said:


> One thing I've noticed in 14.7RC7 is that I had my Harmony set for the old legacy "List" code which would bring up the SD Now Playing List even with the HDUI and it now brings up the NPL in HD.


Thanks. I tested this tonight and it does indeed send you to the HD NPList. I removed my "list" button from my activity, and will have to re-add it.


----------



## rahnbo

yunlin12 said:


> In Season Pass Manager, when you enter then back out from a SP item, it dumps you back to the top of the list, instead of the SP item you were on. I've seen this one before, but thought they had fixed it. Now it's back.
> 
> I'm using HDUI if it matters. Even though the SP manager is still in SD, not sure if it's actually the same code for the HDUI vs the SDUI.


The was never fixed as far as I know as each time I rebooted since day 1 it would revert to that behavior. To "fix" it go in to a SP and make some sort of change such as delete or add a show. After doing this it will stick with whatever SP you were on in the list until the next reboot.


----------



## deandashl

New HD? NPL?

Screen shots anyone.


----------



## caddyroger

deandashl said:


> New HD? NPL?
> 
> Screen shots anyone.


Using HDUI and using a harmony remote it would take you to SDUI NPL. With the 14.7 update the list button goes to the HDUI NPL. It the same as the 14.6 HD NPL.


----------



## yunlin12

rahnbo said:


> The was never fixed as far as I know as each time I rebooted since day 1 it would revert to that behavior. To "fix" it go in to a SP and make some sort of change such as delete or add a show. After doing this it will stick with whatever SP you were on in the list until the next reboot.


Good to know, thanks. I moved some SP's around, but didn't add or remove anything. Will try it.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

mines doing an service update, screen says could take up to an hour... might be the new 14.7 update?

Fairly quick for a two day old Premiere?


----------



## tomhorsley

Dr_Diablo said:


> mines doing an service update, screen says could take up to an hour... might be the new 14.7 update?
> 
> Fairly quick for a two day old Premiere?


My initial update when I first got my tivo took more like 2 1/2 hours, so don't believe everything the screen tells you .


----------



## Dr_Diablo

just fin the update, dunno if it's gonna affect the software as many have reported thus far


----------



## thoustonguy

I got the update and I seem to have a intermitent problem with my shows. They record fine but intermittently when I try to play them I get a spinning circle and when it quits it goes back to the tivo menu the only way I have fixed this is to restart the tivo box then it works again. It started doing this twice yesterday so I looked at the software version and noticed it changed to 14.7.


----------



## innocentfreak

Instead of rebooting the TiVo I would first try unplugging the network cable to see if that frees it up. I know one person said it did. 

The other thing you can try besides hitting TiVo or left to see if it lets you exit the screen, is thumbs up, thumbs down, play, play. This will reboot the UI without having to unplug the TiVo requiring a full reboot. It is more like a reset button.


----------



## thoustonguy

I think this feature is just being used to block MSNBC from Fox news households.


----------



## TVCricket

I got 14.7RC at some point in the last week. Don't notice any difference except the Discovery Bar recommendations take about 20 seconds to pop up. They were instantly on there prior to the update. I'm on a 15/1 wired connection, so that's not it.


----------



## Philmatic

This is weird, I got updated to 14.7 last night and I no longer have the option for "Channel + Logo only" option in the channel banner. I have the wide banner, and the wide banner with show information, that's it. Anyone else see this?


----------



## HellFish

I still get all 3 options using the right arrow with LiveTV. 

If it is a recorded show, than I only get the 2 options, as I always have.


----------



## jenz

I'm glad they got the HDUI to show up when hitting list.

Putting SPEED aside, there's one more thing I'd love to see them rollout - HDUI when going to transfer shows from another Tivo - so I rarely see the SDUI.


----------



## deandashl

caddyroger said:


> Using HDUI and using a harmony remote it would take you to SDUI NPL. With the 14.7 update the list button goes to the HDUI NPL. It the same as the 14.6 HD NPL.


AAAAAGH! I actually thought they added a little more HDUI to the Premiere.

9 months for episode searches?

I don't get it. TiVo thinks it's UI is some great hot property, but they do so little work improving it.

I understand the TiVo iPad app. Comcast is advertising their's CONSTANTLY. TiVo HAD to make one just to keep up. Then again, is it even out yet?


----------



## Dr_Diablo

innocentfreak said:


> Instead of rebooting the TiVo I would first try unplugging the network cable to see if that frees it up. I know one person said it did.
> 
> The other thing you can try besides hitting TiVo or left to see if it lets you exit the screen, is thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play. This will reboot the UI without having to unplug the TiVo requiring a full reboot. It is more like a reset button.


great tip


----------



## srich001

update for 14.7 installed a couple days ago it seems faster but it locked up almost right away so im back in the standard def menus


----------

